# Neymar è del PSG. E' ufficiale.



## admin (2 Agosto 2017)

Neymar è un nuovo giocatore del PSG. Il brasiliano, in mattinata, ha salutato il Barcellona i compagni ed è volato a Londra. Messi lo ha salutato sui social augurandogli buona fortuna a Parigi. A breve firmerà un nuovo contratto con il PSG che verserà al Barça i 222 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Agosto 2017)

Prepariamoci al delirio...


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2017)

Adesso vedremo quanto vale veramente.

Per quello che è costato, deve portare il PSG a vincere la Champions (la Ligue 1 deve finire necessariamente ad ottobre ed a punteggio pieno) praticamente da solo. In caso contrario, sarà un fallimento.


----------



## vanbasten (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Neymar è un nuovo giocatore del PSG. Il brasiliano, in mattinata, ha salutato il Barcellona i compagni ed è volato a Londra. Messi lo ha salutato sui social augurandogli buona fortuna a Parigi. A breve firmerà un nuovo contratto con il PSG che verserà al Barça i 222 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria.



ancora non è ufficiale, ufficioso


----------



## Snake (2 Agosto 2017)

da un punto di vista calcistico rischia più Neymar del Barca, il PSG per quanto forte e ricco resta pur sempre una squadra di un campionato di seconda fascia che non ha la stessa visibilità di Liga, Premier o serie A. Anche a livello di ambizioni personali, Neymar che è indiscutibilmente un potenziale pallone d'oro si è messo nelle condizioni di poter ambire ai premi individuali solo vincendo la champions perchè della Ligue 1 fondamentalmente frega un emerito ca.. a nessuno, e da Parigi lo sappiamo bene che non si muoverà mai se non a scadenza di contratto, se gli viene il mal di pancia se lo dovrà far passare come Verratti o Matuidi, avrà 40 mil di buoni motivi se non altro...


----------



## vanbasten (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso vedremo quanto vale veramente.
> 
> Per quello che è costato, deve portare il PSG a vincere la Champions (la Ligue 1 deve finire necessariamente ad ottobre ed a punteggio pieno) praticamente da solo. In caso contrario, sarà un fallimento.



gia ma si diceva gia quando lo aqcuisto il barca a 90 milioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Godo godo godo!!!

Finalmente lo strapotere delle squadre spagnole inizia a scricchiolare...


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Agosto 2017)

E via al valzer!


----------



## Black (2 Agosto 2017)

e adesso attendiamo l'effetto domino... chi prenderà il Barcellona per sostituirlo? quali altri attaccanti cambieranno squadra?


----------



## Sotiris (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Neymar è un nuovo giocatore del PSG. Il brasiliano, in mattinata, ha salutato il Barcellona i compagni ed è volato a Londra. Messi lo ha salutato sui social augurandogli buona fortuna a Parigi. A breve firmerà un nuovo contratto con il PSG che verserà al Barça i 222 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria.



Come in Italia hanno il terrore che il nuovo Milan spezzi gli equilibri, così in Europa hanno il terrore di perdere le certezze acquisite.
Viva i nuovi investitori.
No alla farsa del FPF capace di far diventare ancora più ricchi quelli già ricchi e di impedire alle altre squadre di emergere.
Allez PSG.


----------



## sballotello (2 Agosto 2017)

il mercato vero comincia domani, ci saranno opportunità impressionanti per chi ha soldi da spendere.


----------



## Il Genio (2 Agosto 2017)

E adesso attacco a CR7


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Agosto 2017)

10-12 anni fa succedeva il contrario con Ronaldinho

Il calcio è una ruota e io se permettete godo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Comunque non è ancora ufficiale un bel niente..


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso vedremo quanto vale veramente.
> 
> Per quello che è costato, deve portare il PSG a vincere la Champions (la Ligue 1 deve finire necessariamente ad ottobre ed a punteggio pieno) praticamente da solo. In caso contrario, sarà un fallimento.


Quello che tu ''pretendi'' lo possono fare solo i leader...e Neymar non lo è....gran giocatore ma caratterialmente non sarà mai uno che si carica la squadra sulle spalle e la porta alla vittoria...quindi...operazione ''mediatica'' ma nulla più


----------



## Aragorn (2 Agosto 2017)

Dal punto di vista mediatico è una brutta botta per il Barca, fino a un mese fa sembrava fantascienza che qualcuno potesse portar via uno dei loro gioielli, o meglio, che uno dei loro gioielli decidesse di abbandonarli. Tra l'altro, tenendo conto che Messi e Ronaldo hanno 30 e 32 anni (quindi non vecchi ma neanche giovanissimi), tra i giocatori di nuova generazione è, se non il più forte, sicuramente tra i top 3, quindi anche in ottica futura è una perdita grave.


----------



## Milancholy (2 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> e adesso attendiamo l'effetto domino... chi prenderà il Barcellona per sostituirlo? quali altri attaccanti cambieranno squadra?



Con Messi trequartista e due punte "vere", con Suarez vedrei magnificamente Aguero. Con l'uruguagio riferimento centrale e Messi (tendenziamente) a destra, una soluzione con Hazard a sinistra mi intrigherebbe altrettanto.


----------



## fra29 (2 Agosto 2017)

Certo che siamo anche un sfigati...
Nell'anno in cui facciamo una campagna rafforzamento con spesa enorme e senza precedenti questi piazzano UN colpo da 220 mil (ufficiali) che cancella record e attenzione mediatica..


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Certo che siamo anche un sfigati...
> Nell'anno in cui facciamo una campagna rafforzamento con spesa enorme e senza precedenti questi piazzano UN colpo da 220 mil (ufficiali) che cancella record e attenzione mediatica..





Ma di cosa parli?

Come se noi dovessimo curarci del PSG o di sembrare i re del mercato..

E poi aspettiamo il 31 Agosto per tirare le somme


----------



## Snake (2 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Crox93 (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso vedremo quanto vale veramente.
> 
> Per quello che è costato, deve portare il PSG a vincere la Champions (la Ligue 1 deve finire necessariamente ad ottobre ed a punteggio pieno) praticamente da solo. In caso contrario, sarà un fallimento.



Nessuno fa vincere la Champions da solo, neanche Messi o Ronaldo che non costano molto meno


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


>



No vabbé dai questa è da OSCAR!!!!!!


Geni!!!!!


----------



## smallball (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Neymar è un nuovo giocatore del PSG. Il brasiliano, in mattinata, ha salutato il Barcellona i compagni ed è volato a Londra. Messi lo ha salutato sui social augurandogli buona fortuna a Parigi. A breve firmerà un nuovo contratto con il PSG che verserà al Barça i 222 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria.



ora prepariamoci a un effetto domino sul mercato degli attaccanti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2017)

fantastico il video del wrestling


----------



## juventino (2 Agosto 2017)

Il problema dell'operazione Neymar non è il trasferimento in se e nemmeno le cifre (se uno le ha e vuole spenderle perché non può farlo?), bensì i metodi con cui è stata condotta. Ma che schifo è il premio alla firma, la megacommissione al padre e tutti i giochetti per aggirare il FPF? La UEFA per quel che mi riguarda è inutile che metta paletti ad investimenti e spese sia perché non può come organo sia perché oggettivamente è ingiusto, bensì assicurarsi che le proprietà dei club INVESTANO nel movimento e non facciano campagne acquisti al risparmip e privilegiando sempre l'aspetto economico (ogni riferimento a voi sapete chi è puramente casuale).


----------



## juventino (2 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Nessuno fa vincere la Champions da solo, neanche Messi o Ronaldo che non costano molto meno



Leo e Cristiano hanno vinto tipo 7 delle ultime 10 edizioni della Champions...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


>


ahahah il tradimento di Rollins verso lo Shield. Che ricordi ed ottimo video montaggio!


----------



## Gatto (2 Agosto 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il problema dell'operazione Neymar non è il trasferimento in se e nemmeno le cifre (se uno le ha e vuole spenderle perché non può farlo?), bensì i metodi con cui è stata condotta. Ma che schifo è il premio alla firma, la megacommissione al padre e tutti i giochetti per aggirare il FPF? La UEFA per quel che mi riguarda è inutile che metta paletti ad investimenti e spese sia perché non può come organo sia perché oggettivamente è ingiusto, bensì assicurarsi che le proprietà dei club INVESTANO nel movimento e non facciano campagne acquisti al risparmip e privilegiando sempre l'aspetto economico (ogni riferimento a voi sapete chi è puramente casuale).



Il vero problema dell' affare Neymar consiste nella rottura di un tacito gentlemen' s agreement con cui i grandi club europei si impegnavano a non farsi la guerra per non causare un ulteriore lievitamento dei prezzi e il conseguente caos derivante. Il Barca poi in questa questione non e' vittima, visti i reiterati tentativi di scippo per Verratti a cui erano seguiti moniti espliciti da parte dello sceicco che alla fine e' passato alle vie di fatto. Il vaso di pandora ora e' aperto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2017)

Concordo con Snake che dal punto di vista calcistico ci perde di più Neymar. Chi è che lascerebbe il Barcellona per andare al PSG?
Certo, stiamo parlando di un club ambizioso, vivere in una grandissima città, soldi infiniti, ma sa bene che ora è legato fino al termine del contratto a Parigi. Al Khelaifi non vuole cedere Verratti, figuriamoci Neymar fra un paio d'anni.
Poi può darsi che la situazione cambia e tra qualche anno lascia PSG.

Però ragazzi il Barcellona ci perde perché Neymar non lo sostituisci con nessuno. Possono anche prendere uno tra Hazard, Griezmann, Reus, ma Neymar in quel ruolo è superiore.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Agosto 2017)

Al Khelaifi uomo di parola, quando il Barça gli voleva prendere Thiagone disse che per ripicca si sarebbe comprato tutti i giocatori del Barça. Quest'anno c'hanno riprovato con Verratti, procuratore fatto fuori e vi veniamo anche a prendere Neymar. 
Ma quanto godo? L'anno prossimo agli ottavi devono uscire sti falliti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No vabbé dai questa è da OSCAR!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Geni!!!!!



C'è anche con Bonucci eh


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Concordo con Snake che *dal punto di vista calcistico ci perde di più Neymar*. Chi è che lascerebbe il Barcellona per andare al PSG?
> Certo, stiamo parlando di un club ambizioso, vivere in una grandissima città, soldi infiniti, ma sa bene che ora è legato fino al termine del contratto a Parigi. Al Khelaifi non vuole cedere Verratti, figuriamoci Neymar fra un paio d'anni.
> Poi può darsi che la situazione cambia e tra qualche anno lascia PSG.
> 
> Però ragazzi il Barcellona ci perde perché Neymar non lo sostituisci con nessuno. Possono anche prendere uno tra Hazard, Griezmann, Reus, ma Neymar in quel ruolo è superiore.



Neymar cosa perde, altri 5 anni a fare la spalla di sua maestà Messi? Ma anche no..poi il Barca è a fine ciclo..guardate che l'anno scorso se non era proprio per Neymar col PSG uscivano..siamo ad Agosto e sul mercato hanno fatto zero...è chiaro che c'è un po' di calo in catalogna..Neymar ha preso in mano la sua carriera e ha deciso di provare a vincere altrove nel club più AMBIZIOSO in europa..diventando oltretutto il calciatore più pagato al mondo, nella città più famosa del mondo..
Resti Saurez a portare la borraccia a Messi


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Godo godo godo!!!
> 
> Finalmente lo strapotere delle squadre spagnole inizia a scricchiolare...



Quoto in pieno!


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quoto in pieno!



Anche se noi speriamo in un altro trasferimento in particolare..........


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Neymar cosa perde, altri 5 anni a fare la spalla di sua maestà Messi? Ma anche no..poi il Barca è a fine ciclo..guardate che l'anno scorso se non era proprio per Neymar col PSG uscivano..siamo ad Agosto e sul mercato hanno fatto zero...è chiaro che c'è un po' di calo in catalogna..Neymar ha preso in mano la sua carriera e ha deciso di provare a vincere altrove nel club più AMBIZIOSO in europa..diventando oltretutto il calciatore più pagato al mondo, nella città più famosa del mondo..
> Resti Saurez a portare la borraccia a Messi



Tutto giusto, ma da quando Parigi è la città più famosa al mondo?  Roma,New York, Londra?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2017)

Sinceramente in questo caso ha fatto una scelta che avrei fatto pure io, va a prendere il doppio di quanto prendeva al Barca, con il Barca ha vinto tutto, ora va a farsi una nuova esperienza e andrà a vincere in Francia , l'unica cosa che mi fa ridere ed è una sentenza ufficiale il fpf è una c* enorme o almeno c'è solo per le squadre roma,inter,milan ecc ma Psg,Barca,Real ecc non esiste.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (2 Agosto 2017)

Una domanda, ma con questo giochetto che hanno fatto con la clausola rescissoria, in pratica ufficialmente Neymar è arrivato a zero giusto?
Quindi se fra un paio d'anni dovesse avere un "male di pancia" e andarsene per tipo 200 milioni, il PSG farebbe una plusvalenza monstre?


----------



## Crox93 (2 Agosto 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Leo e Cristiano hanno vinto tipo 7 delle ultime 10 edizioni della Champions...



Ma non da soli
Hanno sempre avuto squadroni alle spalle con gente come Xavi, Iniesta, Modric, Ramos, etc...


----------



## Heaven (2 Agosto 2017)

Bene che le superpotenze inizino a disfarsi. Molto più bello il calcio con campioni in tante squadre


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Neymar è un nuovo giocatore del PSG. Il brasiliano, in mattinata, ha salutato il Barcellona i compagni ed è volato a Londra. Messi lo ha salutato sui social augurandogli buona fortuna a Parigi. A breve firmerà un nuovo contratto con il PSG che verserà al Barça i 222 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria.



Mah, secondo me si è rovinato la carriera.


----------



## krull (2 Agosto 2017)

Questo é una porcheria che manco il peggio Raiola. Commissione da 21 milioni che devono ancora pagare al padre per il precedente rinnovo. Senza scrupoli sia lui che perculava ieri tutti con le bimbominkiate instagram story sia appunto il padre che si beccherá la doppia commissione. Mercenari della peggio razza. Ibra é un dilettante in confronto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Agosto 2017)

Neymar guadagna 30 mln
Messi guadagna 30 mln

cmq in questa settimana prevedo botti assurdi !!! 
speriamo di esserci anche noi ! non vorrei un'altra caso come Oliviera


----------



## krull (2 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Neymar guadagna 30 mln
> Messi guadagna 30 mln
> 
> cmq in questa settimana prevedo botti assurdi !!!
> speriamo di esserci anche noi ! non vorrei un'altra caso come Oliviera



Messi 40...penso che l'ultimo rinnovo sia stato la cosa che ha fatto prendere la decisione definitiva di andarsene perché ha capito che non avrebbe mai raggiunto pure lui quelle cifre almeno fino a che Messi sta in piedi.


----------



## Casnop (3 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Neymar è un nuovo giocatore del PSG. Il brasiliano, in mattinata, ha salutato il Barcellona i compagni ed è volato a Londra. Messi lo ha salutato sui social augurandogli buona fortuna a Parigi. A breve firmerà un nuovo contratto con il PSG che verserà al Barça i 222 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria.


Comincia la rumba, e speriamo di parteciparvi pure noi.


----------



## JohnDoe (3 Agosto 2017)

Neymar ha fatto la scelta giusta , non poteva restare nel ombra di Messi ancora , poi io credo che la decisione lui lo ha presa quando Messi ha rinovato a 40 mil , come ha fatto Bonucci con il rinovo di Acciuga , non si e rovinato la carriera anzi se restava al Barcellona era sempre nel ombra di Messi,ha fatto benissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Agosto 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, ma da quando Parigi è la città più famosa al mondo?  Roma,New York, Londra?



Parigi è praticamente da sempre la città europea più turistica, visitata da cittadini da tutto il mondo e universalmente considerata la capitale d'Europa..è da tutti ritenuta la città più romantica del mondo..benché Londra sia in forte ascesa sono turismi di tipo diverso..non esiste americano o asiatico che non sogni di camminare sotto la Tour Eiffel o lungo la Senna..
Ma ad esempio lo dimostra la miriade di film Hollywoodiani ambientati in quella città..

Credimi, benché mi dispiaccia dirlo da non simpatizzante dei francesi, va ammesso che Parigi è al top..e onestamente essendoci anche stato devo dire che ha un fascino ineguagliabile..


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Fantastico!


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Comincia la rumba, e speriamo di parteciparvi pure noi.



Azzeccatissimo, trattandosi del Barça (Barcellona del resto è appunto la capitale della rumba catalana). Neymar al PSG, Mbappè che chiede la cessione, Griezmann che giura fedeltà (almeno per un altro anno) all'Atletico, CR7 con noie fiscali in Spagna che potrebbe tornare al Manchester UTD, Ibra a spasso, Diego Costa separato in casa, Aguero che potrebbe non apprezzare il fatto che Gabriel Jesus venga indicato come la nuova stella del Manchester City... ce n'è abbastanza per divertirsi a immaginare molti scenari, più o meno probabili.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parigi è praticamente da sempre la città europea più turistica, visitata da cittadini da tutto il mondo e universalmente considerata la capitale d'Europa..è da tutti ritenuta la città più romantica del mondo..benché Londra sia in forte ascesa sono turismi di tipo diverso..non esiste americano o asiatico che non sogni di camminare sotto la Tour Eiffel o lungo la Senna..
> Ma ad esempio lo dimostra la miriade di film Hollywoodiani ambientati in quella città..
> 
> Credimi, benché mi dispiaccia dirlo da non simpatizzante dei francesi, va ammesso che Parigi è al top..e onestamente essendoci anche stato devo dire che ha un fascino ineguagliabile..



Boh, non che mi informi molto su questi dati, ma almeno personalmente Parigi non mi ha mai dato questo appeal. Anzi forse è proprio per sto motivo che non mi attira. Ci andrei al massimo con una ragazza,idem Londra. Poi vabbè io sono per un'altro tipi di turismo a prescindere.


----------



## Anguus (3 Agosto 2017)

Sinceramente non sono più sconvolto di tanto e mi disgustano di più gli inni alla moralità che leggo in giro..Neymar aveva una clausola, questa clausola era una cifra che evidentemente poteva essere versata, altrimenti non aveva motivo di esistere..Il contratto offerto a Neymar è in linea con i 3 giocatori al mondo che ci sono del suo livello, non vedo niente di paradossale..Tevez prende 38mln di euro in Cina e non ci siamo scandalizzati più di tanto.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Agosto 2017)

Se volevano vincere prendevano uno dei 2 più vecchi..
Operazione folle.


----------



## Wildbone (3 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se volevano vincere prendevano uno dei 2 più vecchi..
> Operazione folle.



Ma che stai dicendo, scusa?
È proprio il contrario. Messi e Ronaldo (sempre se alludevi a loro) li prendi anche e soprattutto per le questioni legate al marketing e all'immagine; Neymar lo prendi perchè tra 4-5 anni, quando Messi e Ronaldo saranno estremamente calanti, lui sarà il giocatore più forte del pianeta, mentre adesso è """"solo"""" nella top 3, con ancora buoni margini di miglioramento.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2017)

*Il PSG ha annunciato che Neymar sta per arrivare a Parigi.

Tutto fatto, dunque.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il PSG ha annunciato che Neymar sta per arrivare a Parigi.
> 
> Tutto fatto, dunque.*



Se quedaahahahahahahhahahaha

Ciao Piquè


----------

